# Snow Camo.



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey guys I was just wondering if any of you knew a good website to get some cheap snow camo? All I really want is something light so I can just put it over all of my clothes. Thanks!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

sportsmansguide.com I think they have all white or white with dirt clods for around $30


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

Scheel's has the Natural Gear snow camo parka for $35 and pants for $30. Good price on nice stuff. Cabelas wants $50 for the coat and $40 for the pants.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

+1 on the Natural Gear coverups. That is what I have worn for the past couple years. It has worked real well the past few years where we didn't have much snow and the dirt was blown around on it. Also for grassy and brushy areas.

This year with all the extra and continuous snow I bought a solid white coverup jacket to mix it up a bit with my Natural Gear pants. Wore it for the first time yesterday!

I like to mix and match my camo when I can, and refrain from having everthing match. I believe it helps break up the outline of a human.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks guys i'll give them a look.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I dunno if it's all Targets or just the one here in Buffalo, but I got a XXL white sweatshirt to go over my other jackets for $12. I don't know why anyone would waste $50-200 on snow camo when they could get a whole set of white clothes from Target for less than $30. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

wealse you are cheap aren't ya. Good idea though.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

weasle414

Does your white sweatshirt have a hood? Pockets? Is it cotton?

Lots of variables why someone would spend a little on some garments. Most of my snow camo is 100% polyester, which means unlike cotton it doesnt' soak up water and then freeze and get iced up, noisy, and hard to move in. Also you stay a little warmer.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

It's got a hood and pockets but unfortunately it is cotton. I never really have a problem with it, though. My jacket does a good job at keeping heat in so the snow never melts under me so therefor the outer layer never gets wet.



> wealse you are cheap aren't ya.


Very much so. You should know that by now, lol.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

Where would be a better spot for getting camo scheels or sportsmans?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Nosib: you will have to go to each place and see what they have I guess. I know when I go to sportsmans they carry more Predator brand camo which I really like. Predator camo makes some awesome snow camo but it is REALLY hard to find. Your Scheels in Fargo is way better than ours here in GF so I can't really comment since I hardly ever go to the one in Fargo.

weasle: Well that is good that it works for you. The biggest problem I have found with my cotton stuff is when we are calling in cold temps like -20. Then my body heat melts the snow, then I walk off stand and the clothing freezes and then its like I am walking in a suit of armor. It's wierd.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

I buy a lot of my stuff off sportsmans guide.


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

if you want to be super cheap, you can go buy a set of painters coveralls. The white coveralls are like 20$ then just take a black sharpie marker and draw some branches on it to break up your outline a bit.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

k thanks fallguy


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Ok thanks guys!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

For just over $5.00 you can buy painters cover alls made of thin poly At Home Depot . Use them over your regular hunting togs. Use a box cutter to cut slits so you can get your hands to the pockets inside. Before I had snow camo I used one set for an intire season when the snow was on. That was going out 4 to 5 times a week. Not much noise laying in a snow bank either.

 Al


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

i went and got some coverups with the mossy oak camo. $70 for the parka and pants. they are water proof also which made me happy. thanks for the help on choosing


----------

